
Show HN: An interactive JS/TS dependency graph generator - fwouts
https://github.com/fwouts/js-deps
======
fiatjaf
See also: [https://github.com/fiatjaf/node-dependencies-
view](https://github.com/fiatjaf/node-dependencies-view)

------
hoschi
Demo page is just white background :(

~~~
helb
It's just slow. Takes a few seconds for the graph to appear.

